# Any beeks in the Fort Mccoy, Fl area



## Bill_B (Aug 21, 2014)

I recently moved there. What do you want to know?


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Beekeeper John said:


> Im in Tampa but want to move some bees up to fort McCoy, fl. checking to see what I may be getting into.
> Thanks in advance for your replys
> John





Bill_B said:


> I recently moved there. What do you want to know?


Hi John and Bill_B, are your bees in citrus area?


----------



## Beekeeper John (Oct 15, 2015)

I,ve had a house in Fort McCoy for the 6 years but always kept my bees in Tampa, I moving to the area full time in summer and wanted to start moving my bees in March. Was just wondering how the flow is up here?
Tks,
John


----------



## Bill_B (Aug 21, 2014)

> Was just wondering how the flow is up here?


I'm afraid I can't tell you anything for certain. My wife and I are moved, but my bees are still on the south end of the county. I hope to rectify that shortly (as soon as I get the bear fence up).

That being said, I'm hopeful. On my property there's a lot of palmetto and gallberry, and as far as I can tell, that's pretty representative for the area.


----------



## Bill_B (Aug 21, 2014)

radallo said:


> Hi John and Bill_B, are your bees in citrus area?


Mine are not, though I hope to change that soon.


----------



## Beekeeper John (Oct 15, 2015)

That's what I was thinking about the plants around here, and yes the bear fence is a safe guard although have never seen or saw prints of any bear around my house. better safe than sorry. hanks for the response.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------

